# Missing Spell Lists.  What happened to Create Water?



## Lela (Sep 20, 2005)

I was going through, looking to design the spell _Wet, Snapping, Towel_ when I discovered I couldn't find Create Water.  I took a look around and couldn't find the following Create listings:


Create Crystal
Create Earth
Create Ice
Create Metal
Create Water

So, am I missing something?  Are these lists not in the book?  If so, where can I find them?  More importantly, what other lists are missing?


----------



## Lela (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, as long as I mentioned it:

*Wet, Snapping, Towel*
Create Nature 0/Gen 0
*Total MP:* 0
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 1 Minute
Creates a wet, soapy, cotton towel.  It can be any reasonable degree of wet (including dry).  Useful for cleaning yourself off or, as the name implies, snapping fellow party members who annoy you._Costs:_ Create Nature 0 MP  _Note:_ Normally, I assume, you would need Create Water to add the water to the cotton.  Due to balance issues—and the lack of a Create Water listing in the book—it seems unnecessary in this case.


Really, it's under development, as evidenced by the note.


----------



## Verequus (Sep 20, 2005)

You are misreading the enhancements listing. Just because one of the mentioned spell lists isn't mentioned there, it doesn't mean, that it doesn't exist - it means, that there is no other special effect, which you can get with these spell lists. 2 proofs:1.  Only the Move list has a line, which restricts the elements to certain kinds. 2. The following quote mentions Create Metal and Create Water:



> If you use magical material components, created objects cannot be used as components. Likewise, if you make nails (Create Metal) and use them to hold up a painting, the nails will vanish when the spell ends, and the painting will fall. Created dirt and mud that soils clothing will leave the clothes clean when the spell ends. If you create water and boil pasta in it, when the spell ends the water will disappear from the pasta and leave it dry. However, if you add Create Life to another Create spell, the created object will endure if it is eaten or somehow combined with another creature. If you add Create Death, the created object will endure if you combine it with another non-living object.


----------



## Lela (Sep 20, 2005)

So, when I cast Create Water, it can fill up to the area of effect?

What should the rules on _Wet, Snapping, Towel_ be?


----------



## Verequus (Sep 20, 2005)

Lela said:
			
		

> So, when I cast Create Water, it can fill up to the area of effect?




If a 5-ft. cube filled with water (3375 liter) doesn't cost more than 20 gp, then you can do this with a cantrip.



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> What should the rules on the _Wet, Snapping, Towel_ be?




The rules mention a galley, which can be created with Create Natue alone. I'm not sure, if one needs metal to build a galley, but I don't think, that it is unbalancing, if you would use the following rule of Transform also for Create:



			
				EoMR said:
			
		

> If you’re unsure which element you need for a spell, use whichever is most prominent. Thus, if you want to turn a pumpkin into a carriage, use Transform Nature, even though some parts of the wagon are metal.




In this regard, I think that your version is fine.


----------



## Lela (Sep 20, 2005)

Shnifty.  Thanks.  I was going to take the soapy out but I'll leave it in and give the same option as the water (as much or as little soap as is reasonable).


----------



## genshou (Sep 21, 2005)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> If a 5-ft. cube filled with water (3375 liter) doesn't cost more than 20 gp, then you can do this with a cantrip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, to create a galley requires 5 MP spent on Create spell lists for the item price, so you can actually split the MP between five separate elements.  Thus, I would require Create Metal to craft the metal components.  If a caster didn't have Create Metal, I wouldn't allow the ship to have anything made of non-Nature material.

As for creating a snapping towel, that's enough water that I would require the caster knows the Create Water spell list, but would not require any MP be spent on it for the spell.


----------



## Verequus (Sep 21, 2005)

genshou said:
			
		

> Actually, to create a galley requires 5 MP spent on Create spell lists for the item price, so you can actually split the MP between five separate elements.  Thus, I would require Create Metal to craft the metal components.  If a caster didn't have Create Metal, I wouldn't allow the ship to have anything made of non-Nature material.
> 
> As for creating a snapping towel, that's enough water that I would require the caster knows the Create Water spell list, but would not require any MP be spent on it for the spell.




That is correct, and I've thought about this solution, but this isn't supported by the RAW, so I didn't mentioned it. Maybe RW includes these extra rules?


----------



## genshou (Sep 21, 2005)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> That is correct, and I've thought about this solution, but this isn't supported by the RAW, so I didn't mentioned it. Maybe RW includes these extra rules?



Actually, yes it is.


> Monetary Guidelines: Regardless of what specific
> enhancements you get for a Create spell, the total MP
> spent on Create lists determines the maximum monetary
> value of item you can create.



Edit: Oh, and I didn't get the example of a spell which doesn't use a spell list but requires it for full descriptive effect.  I wasn't sure what you meant by above statement so the original plan was to include both.  Look up the _light of grace_ spell in sample Heal spells.


----------



## Verequus (Sep 21, 2005)

My statement was regarding, that while you can mix the Create spell list, you would have to spend at least 1 MP in every list. I thought, that it is ridiculous to pay 2 MP for a snapping towel. And while the example of _light of grace_ is a precedent (which I haven't remembered), it isn't included in the rules per se. Not that I am against such a rule - but I'd like to have it in black and white, not to extrapolate it.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Sep 21, 2005)

IIRC, the Light of Grace spell did have some text regarding how other known lists could provide a non-mechanical piece of fluff.. and I agree that 2MP for a Snapping Towel {3 if you want it nice and hot} is a lot to spend on washing your grimy face off...

I would go so far as:


			
				Create Towel said:
			
		

> Create Nature 0/Gen 0
> Total MP: 0
> Range: Touch
> Duration: 1 Minute
> ...





 Okay. I got a bit off track with that...!


----------



## Lela (Sep 22, 2005)

Primitive Screwhead, I think that's fair.  I'll just go ahead and yoink your changes.

I think I'll post the other spells I've writen up here either tonight or tomorrow.  I keep finding miner errors--which I hope for help with--and you guys get new spells.

Does anyone know of a spell repository for EoM?  Seems to me that would be a great asset to the system.


----------



## Slander (Sep 22, 2005)

Archus' site is the only one of which I'm aware: http://www.arcanearcade.com/wiki/index.php/HighArcana/AllSpells.  There's some more good stuff on there aside from spells having to do with EoM, too. 

I'd be interested to know if there are any others.


----------

